# Anyone else experiencing problems accessing the Classifieds here?



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

I am using Windows 7, MS IE 8

I encounter "An unrecoverable error has occurred . . . "


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The classified system is off line. Admin is working on it.


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been encountering the same problem with the classifieds since I joined last year. I would always get that same error. Today I tried it and was able to get in and check out alot of ads. Not sure if its fixed, or I was lucky.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Just checked... I'm getting in now too.


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes I get in but more often then not I don't.

If Admin is/was working on it then I would think it was say something like "Site not available due to maintenance" as opposed to "Unrecoverable error . . . "

This has been happening (to me anyways) for over two weeks.


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

Just when the Admiral thought the spending spree was over


----------



## Rangernewell (Oct 23, 2010)

I have to agree with double OO ...I originally thought the issue was on my part ....5 months and still getting the same error .....lets be honest ...when you have a webeb site of this magnatude .....months to fix something ..IMHO..is rather excessive


----------

